# Wil Willis demos the "tactical fireman's carry" <NSFW - language>



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2017)

Huh.

I'm sure you ground guys all know this, but I thought it was cool enough to share.


----------



## suaveflooder (Feb 27, 2017)

HA!  Just saw this!  Pretty awesome!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Man bun.


----------

